# My hedgehog won't run on her wheel



## betha.earl (Aug 3, 2016)

I recently got my male hedgehog a new wheel because he needed a bigger one. So then I took out his old wheel (a Carolina storm wheel) and gave it to my female hedgehog Bazinga (after thoroughly cleaning it so it wouldn't smell like him or anything). But I'm pretty sure my female hedgehog has not gotten on the wheel once since I gave it to her ( it's been about a week and a half). And I know for sure she hasn't gotten on it at all for the last 2 nights. And I've taken her out to make sure nothing's wrong and she runs around and explores like crazy.

I think it's because her old wheel was one of those wire mesh wheels (I didn't buy it for her-it was from her previous owners) and she had it for a long time and she really liked it but I knew it wasn't good for her feet so I was glad to finally give her this one. But now she won't use it and I don't know how to get her to use it. Does it smell too clean or can she still smell my male hedgehog on it (I don't know how though because I soaked and scrubbed it) 

Can somebody help?


----------



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

May not just like a wheel. My little hedgie does not use a wheel but loves her saucer.


----------



## betha.earl (Aug 3, 2016)

Hedgehog Swag said:


> May not just like a wheel. My little hedgie does not use a wheel but loves her saucer.


Then what should I do? I don't wanna go back to the wire mesh one and I've heard saucer ones can mess with the backs or legs or something because of how its tilted


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

You can try a saucer if you want. The only real problems people have had with them is that they're not as well made as they used to be and have been breaking. I've yet to come across anything definitively linked to saucer wheels causing issues to backs or legs.

That being said, since you have the Carolina Storm wheel, it would probably be better to see if we can get her to use it. You may just need to adjust the angle of the wheel. And of course make sure that it spins freely. Also make sure her nails don't need a trim.

The issue may also be that it's too small for her as well. What size is it?


----------



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

betha.earl said:


> Then what should I do? I don't wanna go back to the wire mesh one and I've heard saucer ones can mess with the backs or legs or something because of how its tilted


I feel your pain. If you took every post to heart you would believe you needed to keep your hedgie in a sterile operating room to survive. The saucers in most of the pet stores and on Amazon did not hold up well for Scrizzie who used it a lot. She went through 3 of them in 6 months. The one that is incredible is . . . http://www.exoticnutrition.com/trwhla14in.html.

Not only is it rock solid and have replacement parts but it also spins incredibly easy so if your hedgie has issues getting started this thing almost starts spinning on its own.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If there was a period of time with no wheel, you may be dealing with her relearning how to wheel. If the mesh wheel went out and the csw went it, you could be dealing with her having no idea what it is. It would be like you going to bed in a nice orderly house and waking up to a UFO in your living room. 
Try sticking some treats on the wheel just try get her on it. If you've tried that with no success, try some really tempting messy treats like wet cat food and smear it along the wheel. But you want to do that right before she would normally eat, possibly right after bonding time. 
Another option is she actually is using her wheel and clean about it. You could lightly coat the wheel with flour and check for tracks in the morning.


----------

